# Zwischen Hildesheim - Salzgitter - Salzdetfurth



## waldhase (29. August 2011)

Hallo Radler, zwischen Hildesheim, Salzgitter und Salzdetfurth gibt es viele Möglichkeiten durch die Wälder zu radeln. Hier können wir uns über Touren und Strecken austauschen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. August 2011)

Salve! 
Gute Idee 
Und in Kürze mehr...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (29. August 2011)

Gestern: Blick über SZ Bad Richtung Harz. Bei der Tour war erstmalig eine Friedhofsüberquerung inklusive (die Besucher schienen daran gewöhnt zu sein, sie hielten uns sogar die Tür auf).
VG.
WH


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. August 2011)

...mein Rad ist wieder heile!!! Uuuund hallo!


----------



## waldhase (30. August 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...mein Rad ist wieder heile!!! Uuuund hallo!



Bist du dieses Jahr in Salze am Start?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. August 2011)

wo?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. August 2011)

denke ich doch...


----------



## waldhase (30. August 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wo?



Hier im Osten sagt man Salze im Potte wohl eher Badse
Hast du deinen schwarzen Hirsch schon getrimmt für die deutsche Meisterschaft?


----------



## jaamaa (30. August 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wo?



dito  



waldhase schrieb:


> Gestern: Blick über SZ Bad Richtung Harz. Bei der Tour war erstmalig eine Friedhofsüberquerung inklusive (die Besucher schienen daran gewöhnt zu sein, sie hielten uns sogar die Tür auf).
> VG.
> WH



Wer war denn der Scout? Friedhöfe sollten aber nicht in einer Tour vorkommen. Ich hoffe ihr habt da geschoben!


----------



## Marc1111 (30. August 2011)

Durch die Blumen.


----------



## waldhase (30. August 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt da geschoben!



Selbstverständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (30. August 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Durch die Blumen.



Nette Kerle


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...
> Gestern: Blick über SZ Bad Richtung Harz. Bei der Tour war erstmalig eine Friedhofsüberquerung inklusive (die Besucher schienen daran gewöhnt zu sein, sie hielten uns sogar die Tür auf).
> VG.
> WH



au weiha, erst einen Fred eröffnen, ähh oder 2, kann passieren, es wird ja viel gebaut von den jungen Kerls in dem alten, irgendeswie verliert man da oder doch zu alt, egal, dann neuer PeCe aber alte ZehDe ist wech und schließlich hält dir einer die Friedhofstür auf ...

der Rappe is frisch aufgezäumt, die Jungs wollen noch was geheimes bauen 
, jeder Spatenstich bring uns das Podium  näher 
und vielleicht kricht GKR auch noch eine Sule  

app MMaps liegt ab morgen beim Karl Zeiß


----------



## waldhase (30. August 2011)

Ja, wie kann man gleichzeitig 2 Threads eröffnen, das kann nur an IBC liegen
Ja, die Jungs bauen, also pack auch die Badehose ein.
Ja, und Günther und seinen weißer Zossen sind nur zu stoppen wenn er rückwärts fahren muss oder er mit einem Bonanzafahrrad starten muss)
Ja, und PeCe mit MS ist eben
Ansonsten sage ich schon mal Danke


----------



## waldhase (30. August 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wer war denn der Scout?



Welcher Scout, ohne Dich wird das eben nichts, nicht einmal den Gardena-Trail sind wir gefahren.


----------



## jaamaa (31. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Welcher Scout, ohne Dich wird das eben nichts, nicht einmal den Gardena-Trail sind wir gefahren.



Mit mir verfährt man sich nur... sagt immer meine Frau . Und der Gardena Trail ist mangels Interesse der heimischen Biker Geschichte!

Ach so, was soll denn hier so gepostet werden? Tourenvorschläge, Verabredungen (zum Biken natürlich ) oder nur so zum Quatschen?


----------



## waldhase (31. August 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Mit mir verfährt man sich nur... sagt immer meine Frau . Und der Gardena Trail ist mangels Interesse der heimischen Biker Geschichte!
> 
> Ach so, was soll denn hier so gepostet werden? Tourenvorschläge, Verabredungen (zum Biken natürlich ) oder nur so zum Quatschen?



Ja, genau so ungefähr...kennenlernen oder Freundschaften pflegen und gemeinsam Spaß haben beim Biken oder Fachsimpeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (2. September 2011)

WE naht, wohin wird gefahren? HomeForst oder Harz oder Rennen....? Alles neue bitte aufzeichnen!
Viel Spaß
WH.


----------



## waldhase (3. September 2011)

Schöne Tour nach Badse, über Derneburg, Turmberg, Golfplatz zur MTB Rennstrecke, dank der Führung könnte die Strecke im oberen Bereich gleich mal testen und was soll ich sagen...anmelden!





VG
WH


----------



## hoyma (3. September 2011)

> Schöne Tour nach Badse, über Derneburg, Turmberg, Golfplatz zur MTB Rennstrecke, dank der Führung könnte die Strecke im oberen Bereich gleich mal testen und was soll ich sagen...anmelden!


Kann man die Strecke jetzt fahren, ohne danach von Brennesseln knallrote Beine zu haben?


----------



## waldhase (3. September 2011)

hoyma schrieb:


> Kann man die Strecke jetzt fahren, ohne danach von Brennesseln knallrote Beine zu haben?



Ja
Das  Stück mit den Serpentinen muss noch fertiggestellt werden und hier und da sind natürlich noch einige Dinge zu tun.


----------



## waldhase (6. September 2011)

Heute Elan Dämmerrunde mit erneuter Befahrung der Badse Rennstrecke. Die Rücktour an der Innerste entlang, glich schon teilweise einem Blindflug. Ich hoffe alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. September 2011)

Ganz harte Runde! 
Rohloff schwächelt mit aufgesplissenen Schimmerlos billig Zügen. 
Guide geht verloren, wird jedoch nach Telefonkette wieder eingefangen  

Bundesligakurs mit neuen, frisch gemähten Varianten 
damit ist das HiW SenIII Team bei Regen fast! unschlagbar! 

Aus Rohloff wird Fixi 
es wird dunkel.
Jetzt auch noch Luftverlust am ganz normalen Schimmerlos-Rad.
immer dunkeler!

Licht aus! rote LEDs blinken, links Innerste, äh, rechts Innerste 
Hi?  schwarze Kommpressionsstrümpfe sind zur Orientierung nicht hilfreich!
dienen jedoch der Zecken abwehr!
sind Zecken nacht aktiv? 

Hic Hi, hic salta!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Ganz harte Runde!
> Rohloff schwächelt mit aufgesplissenen Schimmerlos billig Zügen.
> Guide geht verloren, wird jedoch nach Telefonkette wieder eingefangen
> 
> ...



LOL LOL

Ja, so, oder so ähnlich war es...

Super, nicht wahr?

Das breite Grinsen bei mir ist noch da

Salve &ride on...

GKR

Gute Nacht


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Heute Elan Dämmerrunde mit erneuter Befahrung der Badse Rennstrecke. Die Rücktour an der Innerste entlang, glich schon teilweise einem Blindflug. Ich hoffe alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen.


Salve!

THX Gut gelandet:


----------



## instinctless (7. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28656107"]BAD SALZDETFURTH racing TEAM training on Vimeo[/ame]

badse racing training ;-


----------



## Ripgid (7. September 2011)

mit dem hohen sattel hätte ich ja irgendwie angst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (7. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Heute Elan Dämmerrunde mit erneuter Befahrung der Badse Rennstrecke. Die Rücktour an der Innerste entlang, glich schon teilweise einem Blindflug. Ich hoffe alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen.


 
Shit, mich hat eine Erkältung im Griff, Badse währe ich auch gerne gefahren...


----------



## Ripgid (7. September 2011)

Wir wollen diesen Samstag wieder eine kleine Harztour fahren. 
Start wäre in Bad Harzburg. geplant sind ~30-40km bei 900-1200hm. Oxysept ist unser Guide und wird sicherlich noch etwas zum genauen Tourenverlauf posten.

Wird keine krawall-rennrunde, sondern eher gemütliches (da unbekannt) Trailfahren. Keine Zeitvorgabe mit Zwischenstops nach Lust und Laune. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich hier einfach eintragen..


----------



## Ripgid (7. September 2011)

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Bogeyman* 

 
_Gute Frage... so genau kenne ich mich dort auch nicht aus, aber ganz grob würde ich sagen
- Märchenweg vom Torfhaus zum Nordufer Oderteich
- Kaiserweg (?) oberhalb Oderbrück an den Hopfensäcken vorbei
- Eckersprung Richtung Stausee, irgendwann von der rechten auf die linke Seite gewechselt
- Pionierweg vom Ski-Denkmal Richtung Ecker, dann an der Ecker entlang  bis zum Stausee dort dem Pionierweg weiter bis zur Staumauer
- ???weg/Trail an der Staumauer vorbei bis man hinter der Staumauer wieder an der Ecker entlang kommt
- ???weg/Trail vom Molkenhaus Richtung Bad Harzburg

*Edit:* http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13780223/201...zburg_Tour.gpx
_

Da es sich ja um die ursprünglich von Bogeyman erstellte Tour  handelt, die eventuell noch um Abstecher zur Wolfswarte+Butterstieg (von  Torfhaus aus) und/oder Achtermann (von Oderbrück aus) ergänzt wird,  gibt es zum Tourenverlauf nicht wirklich viel Neues zu berichten.

Start beim Großparkplatz B4 südlich von Bad Harzburg in der Nähe der  Seilbahnstation -> Philosophenweg -> Salzstieg (?) -> Torfhaus  (-> Wolfswarte) -> Märchenweg -> Oderteich -> Oderbrück  (-> Achtermann) -> Hopfensäcke -> Eckersprung -> Eckertal  -> Pionierweg -> Molkenhaus -> Ettersberg -> Großparkplatz  B4

Am ausagekräftigsten ist aber der gpx-Track von Bogeyman (s. oben).

Wann es Samstag genau losgehen soll steht noch nicht fest.
Jedenfalls am (frühen) Vormittag.


----------



## jaamaa (7. September 2011)

Sehr schöne Tour... hätte ich auch Lust drauf. Aber...


----------



## BMTBA (8. September 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> BAD SALZDETFURTH racing TEAM training on Vimeo
> 
> badse racing training ;-



sehr geile trails. könnt ihr mir verraten wie ich die genau finde?? am besten wären gps daten, evtl. ne gpx tour  zur not auch google maps.

das wäre wirklich nice, dann könnte ich die gegend bei badse ein wenig erkunden....


----------



## waldhase (8. September 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Shit, mich hat eine Erkältung im Griff, Badse währe ich auch gerne gefahren...



Du hast auch gefehlt. Bist du zum Rennen wieder fit?


----------



## instinctless (8. September 2011)

BMTBA schrieb:


> sehr geile trails. könnt ihr mir verraten wie ich die genau finde?? am besten wären gps daten, evtl. ne gpx tour  zur not auch google maps.
> 
> das wäre wirklich nice, dann könnte ich die gegend bei badse ein wenig erkunden....



das video wurde leider bei wuppertal gefilmt.dachte auch es wäre badse


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. September 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> THX Gut gelandet:



wegen Dämmerrunden: lohnte sich das Geld für die HK LED?
und ja: Bestelllung wie? wo?


----------



## waldhase (8. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wegen Dämmerrunden: lohnte sich das Geld für die HK LED?
> und ja: Bestelllung wie? wo?



Ja, kuckse: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (8. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Du hast auch gefehlt. Bist du zum Rennen wieder fit?


 
Danke! Ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich bis dahin wieder in Form bin, werde wohl morgen den nächsten Versuch* starten. Es bleiben jetzt auch nur noch 16 Tage, ich denke kaum das das reichen wird um an den Start zu gehen.

*Sorry Günther, für den gestrigen Schlingerkurs...


----------



## Ripgid (8. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja, kuckse: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510



laufen die dinger denn jetzt wieder problemlos durch den zoll? hätte auch Interesse an 2 stück...


----------



## Marc1111 (8. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja, kuckse: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510


 
Was haste da für Lieferzeiten???


----------



## waldhase (8. September 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Was haste da für Lieferzeiten???



Je nach Dampfer
Kann mich nicht mehr genau daran erinnern (man wird halt älter).


----------



## Harvester (8. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wegen Dämmerrunden: lohnte sich das Geld für die HK LED?
> und ja: Bestelllung wie? wo?


 

oder in D bestellen:
http://www.magicshinelights.de/


----------



## oxysept (9. September 2011)

Falls sich jemand spontan dazu entscheiden sollte uns (Ripgid,  instincless, oxysept) morgen bei der Harztour begleiten zu wollen:

Wir treffen um 9 Uhr hier:
Großparkplatz
Nordhäuser Straße 12
  38667 Bad Harzburg
Koordinaten: 51.867065,10.556636


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (12. September 2011)

kann jemand ne gpx datei oder ähnliches vonm badse racetrack zur verfügung stellen?


----------



## hoyma (12. September 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> kann jemand ne gpx datei oder ähnliches vonm badse racetrack zur verfügung stellen?



Streckenverlauf findest du unter:
http://sportstadt.bad-salzdetfurth.de/media/custom/2004_106_1.PDF?1314785520


----------



## waldhase (12. September 2011)

@pfädchen
Was heißt denn H i W?
Hase im Wald oder Hau isch wech


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. September 2011)

nixehasekommsumorgenelanischeklärdir


----------



## waldhase (12. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nixehasekommsumorgenelanischeklärdir



Ichnixmorgenelanbinindinklageburghotelzumschlauerwerden


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. September 2011)

SALVE



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nixehasekommsumorgenelanischeklärdir





waldhase schrieb:


> Ichnixmorgenelanbinindinklageburghotelzumschlauerwerden





PS: Verschaffe mir zur Zeit einen Wettbewerbsvorteil

Ob es hilft sehen wir am 24. und  am 25.  (wenn ick ne Tageslizenz kriigen tu) 

ride on the Sothenhill

LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (12. September 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> SALVE
> 
> PS: Verschaffe mir zur Zeit einen Wettbewerbsvorteil
> 
> ...



D.h.?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. September 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> D.h.?


Down hill


Lass Dich überraschen...

ride on the sothenhill daily....GKR


----------



## waldhase (13. September 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Down hill
> 
> 
> Lass Dich überraschen...
> ...



Die große Schleife läßt dir keine Ruh
Viel Spaß heute Abend!
WH.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. September 2011)

oha,
hier läuft grad nix, außer der Nase  
und K-of-T, GKR, plant an der Profikarriere,
andere,  in unserem Alter bereiten das GPS für ihre 1. E-Bike Ausfahrt vor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (13. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> oha,
> hier läuft grad nix, außer der Nase
> und K-of-T, GKR, plant an der Profikarriere,
> andere,  in unserem Alter bereiten das GPS für ihre 1. E-Bike Ausfahrt vor ...



Ja die Bestager sind auf dem Vormarsch
Kopf hoch und Nase frei.


----------



## instinctless (14. September 2011)

günther ich wünsch dir gutes gelingen.kann leider in badse nicht antreten. werde mittwoch an der schulter operiert. ich drück dir fest die daumen.


----------



## waldhase (14. September 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> günther ich wünsch dir gutes gelingen.kann leider in badse nicht antreten. werde mittwoch an der schulter operiert. ich drück dir fest die daumen.



Ich wunsche dem Dok gutes gelingen und Dir gute Besserung
(Schulter hatte ich auch gerade mit titanischen Erinnerungsstücken).


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. September 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> günther ich wünsch dir gutes gelingen.kann leider in badse nicht antreten. werde mittwoch an der schulter operiert. ich drück dir fest die daumen.


Salve!
THX

Und Dir drücken wir die Daumen wg guter Genesung

LG, G-K-R

PS: Heute Abend war wieder Badse-Training

Ein paar schöne freeride-Hindernisse sind dazu gekommen
Man will es uns, den XC-Bikern, aber auch richtig nett machen


----------



## waldhase (15. September 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> THX
> PS: Heute Abend war wieder Badse-Training
> 
> ...



Du fliegst doch darüber
Vielleicht ist Sonntag Trainingstag.
VG
WH


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. September 2011)

ich komme!
wo is es denn besonders nett?


----------



## waldhase (16. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ich komme!
> wo is es denn besonders nett?



Wann?
Wohin?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. September 2011)

heute! Badse!


----------



## waldhase (17. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Badse!



Morgen früh Badse!
Noch jemand da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. September 2011)

Montag 17.00?
 Badse! 

Freitag hat die Schimmerloskurbel schon im Finkenberg ein Ohr verloren 

Brauche Kurbel auf -N- Niveau : strong-light-cheap


----------



## waldhase (18. September 2011)

Zurück von der Strecke, alles ist vorbereitet, die Baumeister haben gute Arbeit abgeliefert. Nur Günther hat nicht trainiert. Auch Helmut kachelt jetzt über die Rampen).


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. September 2011)

Salve!



waldhase schrieb:


> Zurück von der Strecke, alles ist vorbereitet,


Sehr gut


waldhase schrieb:


> die Baumeister haben gute Arbeit abgeliefert.


Noch besser Ist Euch die Entschärfung am Kamelhöcker aufgefallen??
Die scharfe Variante habe ich also vergeblich trainiert



waldhase schrieb:


> Nur Günther hat nicht trainiert.


Der Physio meinte: Heute ist Ruhetag


waldhase schrieb:


> Auch Helmut kachelt jetzt über die Rämpchen).






pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Montag 17.00?
> Badse!



Na klar Wo sonst



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Freitag hat die Schimmerloskurbel schon im Finkenberg ein Ohr verloren



Missed in action--Lost in technical details

Hätte noch ein Leihbike mit Zielgarantie....

LG G-K-R   sothenhill-trainee


----------



## waldhase (18. September 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Noch besser Ist Euch die Entschärfung am Kamelhöcker aufgefallen??
> 
> LG G-K-R   sothenhill-trainee



Vom Forstweg aus abwärts, schon mit Kettensäge und einigen Kettenblätter bearbeitet? Den sind wir gefahren bzw. geflogen Anschließend geht es in Serpentinen bergab. Sohnemann war auch mit und hat erst einmal gezeigt, wie man über die Rampen fährt
Sothenberg ahoi - ich bin dieses Jahr nur Knipser, also vorher in die Maske


----------



## waldhase (18. September 2011)




----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. September 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hätte noch ein Leihbike mit Zielgarantie....
> 
> LG G-K-R   sothenhill-trainee



Ziel? wir besetzen das Podium, mindestens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Ziel? wir besetzen das Podium, mindestens!



Ich dachte, das war klar


----------



## JesKacz (19. September 2011)

Ich habe gestern auch mal in Badse trainiert... uiuiui!!! Teilweise ziemlich heikel, ich bete das es nicht mehr regnet bis Samstag 13.30h  .

Für alle Laktat-Junkies wird das ein Fest, ich sehe dem ganzen schon jetzt mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht entgegen. 

Weitere Erkenntnis: Eine Teleskopsattelstange ist vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Investition...:kotz:


----------



## waldhase (19. September 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch mal in Badse trainiert... uiuiui!!! Teilweise ziemlich heikel, ich bete das es nicht mehr regnet bis Samstag 13.30h  .
> 
> Für alle Laktat-Junkies wird das ein Fest, ich sehe dem ganzen schon jetzt mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht entgegen.
> 
> Weitere Erkenntnis: Eine Teleskopsattelstange ist vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Investition...:kotz:



Ja, Teleskop oder Unterbodenschutz
Apropos Unterboden, da kommen die Hardtail-Fans kommen voll auf ihre Kosten


----------



## JesKacz (20. September 2011)

"Unterbodenschutz"  was für eine Wortschöpfung!


----------



## waldhase (20. September 2011)

@Jochen
Glückwunsch zur Titelverteidigung in Schöningen!
Jetzt kannst du uns ja endlich zum grillen einladen


----------



## JesKacz (20. September 2011)

Heute ist das letzte mal Ey Lan in 2011, alle dabei?


----------



## waldhase (20. September 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Heute ist das letzte mal Ey Lan in 2011, alle dabei?



Grüße alle, ich arbeiten
So könnt ihr heute flott durchziehen


----------



## waldhase (20. September 2011)

So, ich habe meine Elanrunde vorgezogen, herrlich im frühherbstlichen Wald zu radeln
Also raus in den Wald - viel Spaß.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (22. September 2011)

@Jeskasz
Wo ist das Video vom Badse Racing Team (Singletrails) aufgenommen?


----------



## Harvester (22. September 2011)

Glaube, er hat Wiesbaden gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (23. September 2011)

wuppertal


----------



## JesKacz (23. September 2011)

Ja Wuppertal ist richtig, da wohnt der Seppel Mordmüller.

Die Aufregung steigt, das Bike wurde gestern noch einmal gepflegt nur der Körper ist fertig... Ich musste am Mittwoch ein Rohr verlegen.... ...in meinem Garten.  2 1/2 Std. ausschachten haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen, ich habe einen mega Muskelkater in den Beinen...  Seitdem ernähre ich mich nur noch von Amino- und Magnesiumpräparaten.


----------



## Ripgid (23. September 2011)

Ist heute Nachmittag jemand dabei den racetrack fahren? So gegen 18 Uhr?


----------



## JesKacz (23. September 2011)

Ja, ich werde vor Ort sein... wollen wir uns vorher treffen und zusammen nach Badse rollen?


----------



## Ripgid (23. September 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde vor Ort sein... wollen wir uns vorher treffen und zusammen nach Badse rollen?



Können wir machen, wollte mich um 17 Uhr mit Flo vor dem Kurhaus treffen.. Abfahrt so gegen 16.45 Uhr in Marienburg?


----------



## JesKacz (23. September 2011)

Können wir machen. Also 16.45h bei dem Verkehrsübungsplatz?


----------



## Ripgid (23. September 2011)

Korrekt!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. September 2011)

Nach dem Bademeister, eine neue Saga mit benediktinischer Aura:

"Staub bist Du und zum Staube kehrst Du zurück!"

Ein Altmännersommer in Badse, Dramen am Sothenberg!

GKR, ein Mann der großen Weisheiten! 

apps sind für Luschen, die Wahrheit liegt auf dem Trail.

Hasenbilder folgen...

 für oLAF, den Streckenshaper


----------



## waldhase (25. September 2011)

Oktoberfest auch auf dem Trail in Badse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. September 2011)

kugstdu z.B. Bild 18 + 36


----------



## jaamaa (27. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> laufen die dinger denn jetzt wieder problemlos durch den zoll? hätte auch Interesse an 2 stück...



Nö! Keine Schein angefügt, also beim Zollamt selber abholen . Nur wann???
Lieferzeit zum selber ausrechnen - am 08.09.2011 bestellt


----------



## Ripgid (27. September 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nö! Keine Schein angefügt, also beim Zollamt selber abholen . Nur wann???
> Lieferzeit zum selber ausrechnen - am 08.09.2011 bestellt



na dann viel spaß.. 

Unsere spontan verlängerte Tosmar-runde hat mich vollends überzeugt.. werde mir die Tage hier 2 Satz bestellen: http://www.magicshinelights.de/
da bin ich wenigstens auf der sicheren Seite was Garantie usw anbelangt


----------



## JesKacz (28. September 2011)

Ich habe sie vorhin auch schon geordert, außerdem noch http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250704367069&ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:AT:1123


----------



## Marc1111 (29. September 2011)

Ist jemand am Sonntag in Badse dabei?  Cyclecross.
Wollte mir das mal ansehen.


----------



## waldhase (1. Oktober 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Sonntag in Badse dabei?  Cyclecross.
> Wollte mir das mal ansehen.



Apropos Bikepark, hier werden noch positive Bewertungen gebraucht

http://www.hildesheimer-allgemeine.de/bikepark.html

Setzt Euch ein, es kommt allen zugute.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (3. Oktober 2011)

@montagsausflugsrunde
Martina geht es so weit gut, es ist nicht gebrochen. Ich hoffe sie kann bald wieder durch die Wälder hirschen.
Abgesehen davon war es eine sehr schöne Runde


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Oktober 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> @montagsausflugsrunde
> Martina geht es so weit gut, es ist nicht gebrochen. Ich hoffe sie kann bald wieder durch die Wälder hirschen.
> Abgesehen davon war es eine sehr schöne Runde



Salve!

Vielen Dank für die Info; das freut mich!

Das war mal wieder eine schöne Runde mit bekannten Rädern

THX for scouting

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Oktober 2011)

war eine schöne tour 
martina ist wieder in ihren eigenen 4 wänden und sie lacht wieder


----------



## waldhase (3. Oktober 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> war eine schöne tour
> martina ist wieder in ihren eigenen 4 wänden und sie lacht wieder



Schick doch mal die Beweisfotos per Mail!


----------



## Marc1111 (4. Oktober 2011)

Super Tour.


----------



## wunderkiste (4. Oktober 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> war eine schöne tour



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen...
Trotz meines Konditionsdefizits hat es mir Spaß gemacht.
Danke an den Waldhasen für die Organisation  und schön, dass es Martina schon besser zu gehen scheint.

Apropos Beweisfotos: Sind die Bilder, die der Eisenarsch gemacht hat was geworden???


----------



## jaamaa (6. Oktober 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> werde mir die Tage hier 2 Satz bestellen: http://www.magicshinelights.de/
> da bin ich wenigstens auf der sicheren Seite was Garantie usw anbelangt



Meine Frau war so nett mir die Lampe beim Zollamt in BS abzuholen. Super Teil, gute Verarbeitung. Bin eben schon durch den Garten gelaufen und habe ne LightShow veranstaltet. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Bike.
Die 1200 Lumen haben mich jetzt 32â¬ + 6â¬ Zoll gekostet. Wenn du bei Magic bestellst, zahlst du mehr als das doppelte. Normalerweise wÃ¼rde ich zu der gÃ¼nstigeren Variante tendieren. Da ich mir aber heute einiges Ã¼ber unfreundliche, unverschÃ¤mte, unkooperative, schadenfreudige, agressive, lustlose, absolut negativ eingestellte Zollbeamte anhÃ¶ren durfte, werde ich in Zukunft wohl auch lieber in D bestellen .


----------



## Ripgid (6. Oktober 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Meine Frau war so nett mir die Lampe beim Zollamt in BS abzuholen. Super Teil, gute Verarbeitung. Bin eben schon durch den Garten gelaufen und habe ne LightShow veranstaltet. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Bike.
> Die 1200 Lumen haben mich jetzt 32 + 6 Zoll gekostet. Wenn du bei Magic bestellst, zahlst du mehr als das doppelte. Normalerweise würde ich zu der günstigeren Variante tendieren. Da ich mir aber heute einiges über unfreundliche, unverschämte, unkooperative, schadenfreudige, agressive, lustlose, absolut negativ eingestellte Zollbeamte anhören durfte, werde ich in Zukunft wohl auch lieber in D bestellen .



tja.. so oder so..
habe inkl. versand 86 bezahlt für die 1200lumen Lampe. Dafür habe ich aber auch keinen Stress bei der Garantie.
Freitag morgen bestellt und überwiesen. Samstag mittag das Teil schon in den Händen gehalten


----------



## trixter78 (6. Oktober 2011)

Da müsste man ja glatt mal nen kleinen Nightride organisieren. Hab meine Funzel jetzt schon ne ganze Zeit, aber so richtig zum Einsatz gekommen ist sie noch nicht.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Oktober 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> tja.. so oder so..
> habe inkl. versand 86â¬ bezahlt fÃ¼r die 1200lumen Lampe. DafÃ¼r habe ich aber auch keinen Stress bei der Garantie.
> Freitag morgen bestellt und Ã¼berwiesen. Samstag mittag das Teil schon in den HÃ¤nden gehalten



1200lm? bei deinem Link gibts 1000lm fÃ¼r 90,- dÃ¼rfte mir reichen. 

trotz fehlender Reise zum Zoll und Rahmenprogramm dortselbst, wie bei der Kopie von der Kopie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (7. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 1200lm? bei deinem Link gibts 1000lm für 90,- dürfte mir reichen.
> 
> trotz fehlender Reise zum Zoll und Rahmenprogramm dortselbst, wie bei der Kopie von der Kopie



auf der Verpackung stehen 1200Lumen. Obs nun 1200 oder 1000 sind, kann ich nicht überprüfen, da kein geeignetes Messmittel. Einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass es ziemlich hell ist..  (wenn selbst Fußgänger in 200m Entfernung geschockt stehenbleiben und Fiffy sich winselnd hinter dem Herrchen zu verstecken sucht )


----------



## Marc1111 (7. Oktober 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schick doch mal die Beweisfotos per Mail!


 
Hast Du schon Beweisfotos???


----------



## Harvester (7. Oktober 2011)

Da das Thema Bikediebstahl ja immer mal aufkommt und in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch oft die Frage nach einer gescheiten Hausratversicherung kommt möchte ich euch mal an dieser Stelle mal ein Angebot machen. Die Volksfürsorge - für die ich tätig bin- hat in ihrem Tarif die Uhrzeitklausel (22 uhr bis 6 uhr) herausgenommen. Somit ist das Bike rund um die Uhr versichert. Sollte jemand Interesse haben: kurze PM an mich. Ich vergleiche auch gern mit eurer bestehenden Hausratversicherung.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Oktober 2011)

Martinas Schlüßelbein ist leider doch gebrochen


----------



## instinctless (8. Oktober 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Martinas Schlüßelbein ist leider doch gebrochen



op nötig?
dann kann sie das bett neben mir im kkh nehmen.
schulter op wurde dank misorganisation auf den 26. verschoben


----------



## eisenarsch (8. Oktober 2011)

es soll so heilen


----------



## Marc1111 (8. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserung an Martina.


----------



## waldhase (9. Oktober 2011)

@JesKacz, Pfädchen
Wie war Eure große Runde?


----------



## JesKacz (10. Oktober 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> @JesKacz, Pfädchen
> Wie war Eure große Runde?


 
Ich hätte es besser wissen müssen, der Typ nennt sich Pfädchenfinder.... da wird jede paralelfahrt zu einem Kraftakt. Nach 3 Std., 1300 Hm, 50 Km und ca. 500 quer liegenden nassen Bäumen sowie 1.800.000 Bucheckern habe ich mich entkräftet ausgeklinkt.
Herr Pfädchenfinder hat es auch schon bereut mit einem Schlauch-User gefahren zu sein, er selber trinkt ja nur Milch. 

Zusammengefasst war es eine super Runde die umbedingt wiederholt werden muss, dann mit gemeinsamer Zieldurchfahrt...

Nebenbei habe ich eine neue unmenschliche Variante er*fahren* den Griesberg zu bewältigen.

Achja und einen joggenden bayrischen-Mountainbiker der gerade dehnenderweise ein Onlineseminar absolvierte haben wir auch noch getroffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Oktober 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Achja und einen joggenden bayrischen-Mountainbiker der gerade dehnenderweise ein Onlineseminar absolvierte haben wir auch noch getroffen....



hihi
... habe einen Systemabsturz simuliert und Zwiesprache mit Schafen und Ziegen halten müssen sonst hätte mich eine flexible Plankostenrechnung auf Teilkostenbasis in den Wahnsinn getrieben 

hatte gestern noch eine Begenung der Dritten Art im Walde.... mit Shores, Anliegern und allem drumm und drann


----------



## waldhase (10. Oktober 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> hatte gestern noch eine Begenung der Dritten Art im Walde.... mit Shores, Anliegern und allem drumm und drann



Was war los?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ich hätte... 50 Km und ca. 500 quer liegenden nassen Bäumen sowie 1.800.000 Bucheckern ....
> 
> und im Handballdress einer Arbeitswütigen Rückraumfachkraft  einen joggenden bayrischen-Mountainbiker der gerade dehnenderweise ein Onlineseminar absolvierte haben wir auch noch getroffen....



im Anhang das was noch zum Paket gehört wenn es länger trocken gewesen wäre ... nun ja, bald ist wieder Ostern ....


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2011)




----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2011)

bei den Anhängen probier ich jetzt das 795. pädken aus, muss man die dinger jedesmal neu hochladen?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2011)

toll und seinen eigenen Müll kann man  nicht löschen. er bleib auf ewig im inet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2011)

_Danke für deinen Beitrag. Du wirst nun zu deinem Beitrag weitergeleitet.
Wenn du eine Umfrage erstellen wolltest, kannst du dies gleich tun.
Falls dein Browser dich nicht automatisch weiterleitet, klicke bitte hier._


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> toll und seinen eigenen Müll kann man  nicht löschen. er bleib auf ewig im inet



in 2000 Jahren werden Doktorarbeiten darüber geschrieben... Fachbereich: Antike Religionen und Glaubensgruppen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> _Danke für deinen Beitrag. Du wirst nun zu deinem Beitrag weitergeleitet.
> Wenn du eine Umfrage erstellen wolltest, kannst du dies gleich tun.
> Falls dein Browser dich nicht automatisch weiterleitet, klicke bitte hier._


Salve!

Alles klar?  Mache mir seit Badse Sorgen

So ein flicflac mit Rad ist nicht ohne

Jedenfalls staubt es nicht mehr Schöne DX-Ausführ&Heimleucht-Dienstag-kann-ich-nicht-besser-Montag ab 18Uhr-Panoweg-Runde war das

LG, GKR mit Licht


----------



## Ripgid (10. Oktober 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Schöne DX-Ausführ&Heimleucht-Dienstag-kann-ich-nicht-besser-Montag ab 18Uhr-Panoweg-Runde war das



auf jeden fall, die waschmaschine freut sich nun


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2011)

ob mit oder ohne DX, nur ein Diagramm macht eine Runde unvergessen


----------



## Ripgid (10. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ob mit oder ohne DX, nur ein Diagramm macht eine Runde unvergessen



ich glaub für deine verhältnisse ist das eher eine "mal-schnell-zum-kiosk-gefahren-runde". Habe aber nichts mitgetracked, Ei-fon ist mir nach der Arbeit mit 3% Akkuleistung einfach wegkrepiert 

geschätzt ca. 35km und 700-800hm


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2011)

na, so wie am WE schaff ich das in der Sommerzeit max 4-6x ,
kurz und knackig im FBerg beseitigt auch Stress


----------



## JesKacz (11. Oktober 2011)

Am Donnerstag werde ich mich in Richtung Turmberg aufmachen, wie siehts bei Euch aus? Waldhase auch mal Lust?


----------



## waldhase (11. Oktober 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag werde ich mich in Richtung Turmberg aufmachen, wie siehts bei Euch aus? Waldhase auch mal Lust?



Turmburg klingt gut, bin aber am Donnerstag in Leipzig geschäftlich unterwegs.
Fährst du auch den Höhenzug Richtung Derneburg?
Auf jeden Fall, viel Spaß.
WH


----------



## waldhase (12. Oktober 2011)

Kann man die Rennstrecke in Badse noch befahren (ohne Hausdurchfahrt)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (12. Oktober 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Turmburg klingt gut, bin aber am Donnerstag in Leipzig geschäftlich unterwegs.
> Fährst du auch den Höhenzug Richtung Derneburg?
> Auf jeden Fall, viel Spaß.
> WH


 
Ja, wenn ich am Wochenende dort unterwegs bin, fahre ich auch in Richtung Derneburg. Der Trail ist einer der schönsten in Hildesheim wie ich finde!

Morgen werde ich aber nur zum Turmberg rollen, dann Turmber hoch über den "Nadeltrail" und Panzerplatte  wieder runter - Golfplatz hoch - Golfplatztrail bis Badse und dann mal sehen, denke aber über Flugplatz - Tosmar zu fahren.


----------



## waldhase (12. Oktober 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich aber nur zum Turmberg rollen, dann Turmber hoch über den "Nadeltrail" und Panzerplatte  wieder runter - Golfplatz hoch - Golfplatztrail bis Badse und dann mal sehen, denke aber über Flugplatz - Tosmar zu fahren.



wo geht denn der "Nadeltrail" lang? Ich fahre vom Turmberg immer Richtung Teehaus - Schloss Söder.


----------



## tingel83 (12. Oktober 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich am Wochenende dort unterwegs bin, fahre ich auch in Richtung Derneburg. Der Trail ist einer der schönsten in Hildesheim wie ich finde!
> 
> Morgen werde ich aber nur zum Turmberg rollen, dann Turmber hoch über den "Nadeltrail" und Panzerplatte  wieder runter - Golfplatz hoch - Golfplatztrail bis Badse und dann mal sehen, denke aber über Flugplatz - Tosmar zu fahren.



Einer der schönsten Trails in Hildesheim? Wo genau geht der lang?  ist er zufällig in der openstreetmap eingezeichnet? Könnte man ja mal in eine gemeinsame Tour einbauen.


----------



## waldhase (12. Oktober 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Einer der schönsten Trails in Hildesheim? Wo genau geht der lang?  ist er zufällig in der openstreetmap eingezeichnet? Könnte man ja mal in eine gemeinsame Tour einbauen.



In osm ist er nicht eingezeichnet, zumindest nicht in der aktuellen Topo Maps.
Der Eingang zum Trail Richtung Derneburg müsste so bei:
Breitengrad 52.081329
Längengrad 10.075939
liegen.




So sah es im Sommer aus


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Oktober 2011)

Salve!

...und so:







..sehr schöner trail (Breiter Berg); nett auch die Querung zuvor vom Sonnenberg rüber; grandios die anschliessende Umfahrung des Kanzelbergs mit trail-Ausrollen nach Derneburg (Laves Pyramide) als kultureller Abschluß
Ride on...
G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Oktober 2011)

Müßte mal befahren werden, ggf am WE mit GKR/JK scouting?

blos hab ich noch keine Lampe ä la Magic DX und es fehlt noch 1 neuer Swampthing bislang hab ich nur den HR verschärft, der braucht auch noch spritzschutz 
app: BC bietet zZ die 11er Reverb für 179,-

Morgen ruft der FB


----------



## Ripgid (12. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> app: BC bietet zZ die 11er Reverb für 179,-



Schnäppchen.. zuschlagen! das Ding ist echt nicht verkehrt.. bis auf diesen Seltsamen Gummi-schutz der sich mit der Zeit selber abschert.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Oktober 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Der Trail ist einer der schönsten in Hildesheim wie ich finde!


----------



## JesKacz (13. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Müßte mal befahren werden, ggf am WE mit GKR/JK scouting?


 
Können wir gerne machen. Allerdings werde ich diese WE schon früh unterwegs sein und so zwischen 8 - 9h starten, falls trotzdem Interesse besteht sachste bescheid!!

@tingel83: Können wir gerne mal machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (13. Oktober 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> ...und so:
> 
> ...



Du bist ja wie immer bestens im Bilde, kennst du vom "Breiter Berg" zum "Kanzelberg" noch einen Verbindungsweg, der nicht über Feldwege führt?


----------



## waldhase (14. Oktober 2011)

Ist jemand im Hackenstedter Wald am WE unterwegs?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Oktober 2011)

Wollte gegen 13h starten... wenn das passt können wir uns am SB oder in HS am Sportplatz treffen.


----------



## waldhase (15. Oktober 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wollte gegen 13h starten... wenn das passt können wir uns am SB oder in HS am Sportplatz treffen.



Wir starten ca. 13:00 Uhr Richtung Derneburg...Lass uns Tel. wo wir uns treffen können...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Oktober 2011)

...hm... dachte an heute... wg. morgen können wir telefonieren, sollte eigentlich auch klappen.


----------



## Marc1111 (15. Oktober 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wir starten ca. 13:00 Uhr Richtung Derneburg...Lass uns Tel. wo wir uns treffen können...


 

Hallo Waldhase, mit wem fährst Du morgen? Würde gerne mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (16. Oktober 2011)

Wir starten um 13:00 Uhr, wird ja ne lustige Truppe, mal sehen wer noch so alles dazu stößt.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei... wäre ca. 13:30 am Steinbruch, rufe Dich dann an, WH.


----------



## waldhase (16. Oktober 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Bin dabei... wäre ca. 13:30 am Steinbruch, rufe Dich dann an, WH.



1/2 Stunde von Nettlingen zum Steinbruch, schön dass wenigstens Du an meine Fitness glaubst
Nimm dir was zum Lesen mit, ich empfehle HGB


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Oktober 2011)

Hackengass die Herren!!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Oktober 2011)

ggf treffen in Hackenstedt am FH oder in Derneburg ??


----------



## waldhase (16. Oktober 2011)

Herbstsonnenscheintour mit freundlicher Unterstützung aus der Nds. MTB-Hauptstadt
Traumhafte Aussicht vom Turmberg.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Runde tolle Mitfahrer!! Aber warum wachsen die Bäume quer??


----------



## Marc1111 (16. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Runde. Danke an die Guide's.


----------



## waldhase (19. Oktober 2011)

Das Aktienkarussell dreht sich immer schneller, jetzt gehört u.a. Focus den Holländern, mal sehen wie es da weitergeht...


----------



## rODAHn (24. Oktober 2011)

@ Dienstags "Magic-Light" Treffen:

Gibt es euch noch? 
Ich muss mich diese Woche leider noch etwas ausruhen. (Soweit das neben dem Job möglich ist)
Ab dem kommenden Wochenende bzw. dem 1.11. (Dienstag) wäre ich aber wieder einsatzbereit.

Wie siehts bei euch aus?
Sind schon (entspannte) Touren fürs Wochenende geplant?

Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (24. Oktober 2011)

Hey Sebastian,

ja, wir haben das ganze allerdings ins Facebook ausgelagert..  (Habe dort eine Gruppe aufgemacht "Hildesheimer Feierabendrunde")

soweit mir bekannt ist 18 uhr fix!

Ich bin vielleicht erst wieder am Donnerstag dabei..

Am Wochenende werde ich wohl eine etwas größere Tour mit einem Kumpel fahren (CC-lastig), wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich gerne anschließen.



rODAHn schrieb:


> @ Dienstags "Magic-Light" Treffen:
> 
> Gibt es euch noch?
> Ich muss mich diese Woche leider noch etwas ausruhen. (Soweit das neben dem Job möglich ist)
> ...


----------



## JesKacz (25. Oktober 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> @ Dienstags "Magic-Light" Treffen:
> 
> Gibt es euch noch?
> Ich muss mich diese Woche leider noch etwas ausruhen. (Soweit das neben dem Job möglich ist)
> Ab dem kommenden Wochenende bzw. dem 1.11. (Dienstag) wäre ich aber wieder einsatzbereit.


 
Man Dich hats aber auch aus den Schuhen geholt?! Weiterhin gute Besserung.



rODAHn schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch aus?
> Sind schon (entspannte) Touren fürs Wochenende geplant?


 
Tour - ja, definiere bitte "entspannt"...?!

Ich peile die 1000 Hm + an, auf den Abfahrten wollte ich auch zwischendurch entspannen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Oktober 2011)

Wann soll die entspannte Ausfahrt denn stattfinden? Sa oder So ?


----------



## JesKacz (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte an Samstag Vormittag.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Oktober 2011)

schaaade!


----------



## JesKacz (25. Oktober 2011)

Was hast Du Dir denn vorgestellt? Sonntag würde bei mir evtl. auch passen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag wäre super. Zeitl. gg Mittag


----------



## rODAHn (25. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag passt mir auch super!
..da ich aber 14 Tage nicht einmal auf dem Bike saß, werde ich die 1000hm nicht schaffen.

..aber egal, ich klinke mich dann einfach aus.


----------



## rODAHn (28. Oktober 2011)

@ Jesco & Günther,

ich habe Sven vorhin auf unserem Parkplatz getroffen...
Wollen wir dieses Jahr noch keine Runde im Harz drehen?

...also mit 1-2 Autos zum Torfhaus und dann 30-40 km durch das Hochmoor? (Märchenweg usw.)

Hättet Ihr Lust?

Als Termin haben wir den 19. oder 20.11. angedacht!?

Ich bin übrigens ab Dienstag wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (31. Oktober 2011)

Hey Sebastian, 

ich denke kaum das ich das schaffe. Um den 20. rum werden wir wohl unsere neue Höle beziehen... ein anderes mal gerne!


----------



## waldhase (5. November 2011)

Sonntag morgen Abschlusstour vom RacingTeam, wer fährt mit?


----------



## waldhase (6. November 2011)

Statt bei Nebel, in Nettlingen traurig aus dem Fenster zu schauen, war ich bei herrlichen Sonnenschein in Badse. Ich schätze es waren wieder mehr als 60 Radler. Das Highlight sicher der Radler mit dem "Toprad": Stahlrahmen, Felgenbremse vorne, hinten Rücktrittbremse, 3 Gang Torpedo Schaltung und Der Sattel von Mutti's Hollandrad Geht doch.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. November 2011)

Salve!
 Ja, super war es: schöne trails, feine Sonne und nette biker und ein sensationelles bike:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LG, GKR


----------



## Martin31008 (7. November 2011)

Geile Schnellspanner 

Was ist denn das für ein "Pirate" T5 Bus da hinten?

Ist das nicht Skaterkram?


----------



## Ripgid (7. November 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein "Pirate" T5 Bus da hinten?
> 
> Ist das nicht Skaterkram?



Den habe ich auch schon des öfteren am Tosmar gesehen. Ist ein Sport-Team aus Hannover. Sind aber recht breit aufgestellt.
www.pirate.biz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. November 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Ja, super war es: schöne trails, feine Sonne und nette biker und ein sensationelles bike:
> 
> 
> ...



29er  

der Lenker  da hat man etwas eigenes (Loriot et all)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. November 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch schon des öfteren am Tosmar gesehen. Ist ein Sport-Team aus Hannover. Sind aber recht breit aufgestellt.
> www.pirate.biz



Piraten am Tosmar  und dann noch breit


----------



## JesKacz (8. November 2011)

Test


----------



## Ripgid (8. November 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Test



nicht bestanden!


----------



## JesKacz (10. November 2011)

Garnicht... 

Edit: Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich meine Sig sichtbar machen kann..?!

Edit die Zwote: Nacht und Nebel biken ist der Knaller, kann ich nur empfehlen!! Sicht 0%, Spaß 100%


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. November 2011)

["IMG]http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/images/user/130664.png?size=small[/IMG"]

mit den [] ohne die "


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. November 2011)

da wäre es sonnig

HARZ


----------



## Ripgid (10. November 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Garnicht...
> 
> Edit: Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich meine Sig sichtbar machen kann..?!
> 
> Edit die Zwote: Nacht und Nebel biken ist der Knaller, kann ich nur empfehlen!! Sicht 0%, Spaß 100%



Bilder in die Signatur einbinden geht hier im Forum leider nicht!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. November 2011)

sig 

app für morchen sacht Frosch gleißenden Sonnenschein an! 

Beste Sicht usw, wer noch?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. November 2011)

werde gegen 13h starten... schaut herrlich draussen aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. November 2011)

Schönes Herbstfilmchen!



bis gleich im Berch


----------



## waldhase (13. November 2011)

Mensch war das ein schönes Wetter. War heute mit 3 Nachwuchsbikern am Galgenberg unterwegs - der Nachwuchs ist fit
THX für die kurze Vorführung an der Endurostrecke.


----------



## Marc1111 (13. November 2011)

War im HZ unterwegs.
Findest den Trail vor Blättern nicht mehr.


----------



## waldhase (20. November 2011)

Heute war Badse Tag mit den Nachwuchsbikers (der Rest hält schon Winterschonzeit die Rennstrecke lässt sich, abgesehen vom Laub, sehr gut fahren. Auch der Bikepark wurde inspiziert, sieht schon echt klasse aus, bin ja mal auf den Northshore Parcours gespannt.
Auch die Spitzkehren in der "Teufelkuhle" o.s.ä. haben wir alle geschafft


----------



## Marc1111 (20. November 2011)

Im Bereich der SZ- Burg war heute richtg was los.
Schon lange nicht mehr so viele MTB´s dort gesehen.


----------



## jaamaa (20. November 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Im Bereich der SZ- Burg war heute richtg was los.
> Schon lange nicht mehr so viele MTB´s dort gesehen.



Wenn du im HZ unterwegs gewesen bist, mußt du das auch in dem dazugehörigen Thread posten. Da ist nämlich überhaupt nichts mehr los .


----------



## Marc1111 (20. November 2011)

erl.


----------



## jaamaa (20. November 2011)

Poste doch mal bitte ein Foto. Ich weiß schon nicht mehr wie es da aussieht


----------



## waldhase (20. November 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Poste doch mal bitte ein Foto. Ich weiß schon nicht mehr wie es da aussieht



Wann bist du denn wieder mobil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (20. November 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Poste doch mal bitte ein Foto. Ich weiß schon nicht mehr wie es da aussieht


 
Bei der nächsten Tour bringe ich Dir ein Bild mit.


----------



## jaamaa (20. November 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wann bist du denn wieder mobil?



Wenn der Weihnachtsmann da war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... wenn alles klappt


----------



## Ripgid (20. November 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wenn der Weihnachtsmann da war
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast dir was aus Bistensee bestellt?


----------



## jaamaa (21. November 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> hast dir was aus Bistensee bestellt?



Nein >>> PN


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Januar 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand hier im Thread sagen, ob der Kammtrail von Ottbergen nach Wöhle frei ist? Oder hat die Forstwirtschaft dort ebenfalls gewütet?



Salve!
Hochschieb


----------



## Ripgid (20. Januar 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Hochschieb



Danke Günther, hab ich schlechtweg verplant das hier zu posten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (20. Januar 2012)

Ottbergen - Wöhle frei


----------



## Ripgid (20. Januar 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ottbergen - Wöhle frei



Danke!


----------



## waldhase (30. Januar 2012)

http://vstatic2.mtb-news.de/videos/2/1/2/3/5/1/_/video/shitgirlsvideofinaleklmov.m4v

Einfach klasse)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Januar 2012)

That s inspiration

[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW7xzBC-qa0[/nomedia]


----------



## rODAHn (30. Januar 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> http://vstatic2.mtb-news.de/videos/2/1/2/3/5/1/_/video/shitgirlsvideofinaleklmov.m4v
> 
> Einfach klasse)



Einfach geil!


----------



## waldhase (20. Februar 2012)

Mit den Zweiten fährt man besser


----------



## Marc1111 (21. Februar 2012)

So kalt ist es aber nicht.


----------



## waldhase (21. Februar 2012)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> So kalt ist es aber nicht.



Lieber schön und warm, als hässlich und kalt


----------



## Marc1111 (21. Februar 2012)

Richtig, hatte ich am Sonntag erst. Hagel mit Wind von vorne. Sehr unangenehm.


----------



## waldhase (7. März 2012)

Bald ist Ostern und da geht es wieder in die Bodensteiner Klippen.
Ich habe an Ostersamstag gedacht (wenn das Wetter passt).
Start so gegen 11.11 Uhr.
Wer wieder oder erstmals Lust hat dabei zu sein, schreibt mir einen handgeschriebenen, mindestens 3 Seiten langen Brief, postet es hier oder schickt mir eine PN.
LG.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. März 2012)

sicher? 
da ist doch Zorn vielleicht schießt der auch?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. März 2012)

Salve!
Melde mich freiwillig für das Himmelfahrtskommando welches den Zorn, äh, Zaun ebnet
Schlage Neumondnacht Donnerstag Grün vor

LG, G-K-R mission possible

PS pfad: Habe noch ein definiertes Metallteil v D hier liegen, heutige Übergabe gescheitert wg. ?


----------



## Ripgid (7. März 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bald ist Ostern und da geht es wieder in die Bodensteiner Klippen.
> Ich habe an Ostersamstag gedacht (wenn das Wetter passt).
> Start so gegen 11.11 Uhr.
> Wer wieder oder erstmals Lust hat dabei zu sein, schreibt mir einen handgeschriebenen, mindestens 3 Seiten langen Brief, postet es hier oder schickt mir eine PN.
> ...



Hey Klaus,

sitze gerade an dem Brief, kannst du bitte paar Tourendaten hier posten? Hömmes, gesamt-km, grobe gesamt-dauer, Einkehr?, anständige Trails dabei? 

Grüße!


----------



## jaamaa (7. März 2012)

Moin,
Ostertour ist fast schon Pflicht. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich kann... mithalten kann. Die Pace die letztes Jahr vorgelegt wurde, war mir mit den MuddyMary's auf dem AM doch schon zu anstrengend. Da bin ich jetzt mit dem Panzer raus , es sei denn ich gebe das Tempo vor !

Und mit Zaun ist das Beste eh raus...


----------



## waldhase (7. März 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Melde mich freiwillig für das Himmelfahrtskommando welches den Zorn, äh, Zaun ebnet
> Schlage Neumondnacht Donnerstag Grün vor
> 
> ...





pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> sicher?
> da ist doch Zorn vielleicht schießt der auch?



Ich sehe Ihr seit wieder einmal bestens informiert, könnt ihr mich auch kurz aufklären.


----------



## waldhase (7. März 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Hey Klaus,
> 
> sitze gerade an dem Brief, kannst du bitte paar Tourendaten hier posten? Hömmes, gesamt-km, grobe gesamt-dauer, Einkehr?, anständige Trails dabei?
> 
> Grüße!



Schön, dass du noch klassisch Antworten kannst.
Evtl. wird Jochen dabei sein (wäre schön) und eine schicke Strecke heraussuchen. Ich denke ca. 25-30 km. Einkehren an der Waldquelle. Dauer 3-4 Stunden. Schön die üblichen Verdächtigen wieder einmal zu sehen (Hi, SZ, PE, WF und BS).


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. März 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> ...
> ein definiertes Metallteil v D hier liegen, heutige Übergabe gescheitert wg. ?



app Metallteile-> wegen neuem LRS brauch 160mm Scheibe Formula o.ä.
habe 1x 180mm Formula neu über


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. März 2012)

Einer hier kennt doch bestimmt nenn Havesterpiloten 
Zaun  wird überbewertet
... im März müsste der Forst doch noch im Hainberg ernten.
Die T Wege könnte man ja schon mal kennzeichnen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. März 2012)

das Podium im Norden besetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. März 2012)

Zaun im Wald legales Bauwerk


----------



## waldhase (11. März 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Zaun im Wald legales Bauwerk



Vielen Dank für die Info,
Weiß jemand wo der Schand-Zaun genau verläuft?


----------



## jaamaa (12. März 2012)

Die OSM-Karten sind doch die Aktuellsten. Ist er nämlich dort schon eingezeichnet. Aber nicht so schlimm... denn viele Wege führen nach Rom


----------



## JesKacz (12. März 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bald ist Ostern und da geht es wieder in die Bodensteiner Klippen.
> Ich habe an Ostersamstag gedacht (wenn das Wetter passt).
> Start so gegen 11.11 Uhr.
> Wer wieder oder erstmals Lust hat dabei zu sein, schreibt mir einen handgeschriebenen, mindestens 3 Seiten langen Brief, postet es hier oder schickt mir eine PN.
> ...


 
Dabei!!


----------



## waldhase (12. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die OSM-Karten sind doch die Aktuellsten. Ist er nämlich dort schon eingezeichnet. Aber nicht so schlimm... denn viele Wege führen nach Rom






Fährt man so daran vorbei (z.B.)?


----------



## jaamaa (12. März 2012)

Jo... und dann zur Sofaklippe. Ist so auch die richtige Route, also kann er seinen Zaun ruhig noch höher bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoyma (12. März 2012)

Leute, keine Panik!
Das Grundstück ist schon seit ca. 2 Jahren nicht befahrbar.
Aber es wurde der auf der Karte eingezeichnete "Bypass" als Trail angelegt.
Sind wir letztes Jahr bei der Ostertour schon gefahren.
Alles ist gut!


----------



## hoyma (12. März 2012)

@ waldhase: genau so fährt man dran vorbei. Und hat dabei besten Blick auf einen herrlichen Maschendrahtzaun


----------



## rODAHn (14. März 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bald ist Ostern und da geht es wieder in die Bodensteiner Klippen.
> Ich habe an Ostersamstag gedacht (wenn das Wetter passt).
> Start so gegen 11.11 Uhr.
> Wer wieder oder erstmals Lust hat dabei zu sein, schreibt mir einen handgeschriebenen, mindestens 3 Seiten langen Brief, postet es hier oder schickt mir eine PN.
> ...



Auch dabei!


----------



## Marc1111 (14. März 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bald ist Ostern und da geht es wieder in die Bodensteiner Klippen.
> Ich habe an Ostersamstag gedacht (wenn das Wetter passt).
> Start so gegen 11.11 Uhr.
> Wer wieder oder erstmals Lust hat dabei zu sein, schreibt mir einen handgeschriebenen, mindestens 3 Seiten langen Brief, postet es hier oder schickt mir eine PN.
> ...


 

Dabei


----------



## oxysept (20. März 2012)

Von wo soll es denn genau losgehen (Koordinaten)?
11:11 Uhr würde mir gut passen da ich um 10:30 Uhr in Derneburg ankommen könnte.


----------



## Ripgid (20. März 2012)

Genau, lasst doch mal ein paar Infos durch..

sind denn auch ein paar schicke Abfahrt-trails dabei, oder werden die viel-Federweg-am-Hinterbau-Fahrer kategorisch ausgeschlossen?


----------



## jaamaa (20. März 2012)

Ja... auch genau. Brauch auch langsam mal was um zu planen .


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. März 2012)

hoyma schrieb:


> @ waldhase: genau so fährt man dran vorbei. Und hat dabei besten Blick auf einen herrlichen Maschendrahtzaun



ah, den Zaun kann mann so umschiffen, 
wenn mann denn in Lee steht


----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ah, den Zaun kann mann so umschiffen,
> wenn mann denn in Lee steht



Lee... ist es denn wirklich die vom Zaun abgewandte Seite?


----------



## oxysept (2. April 2012)

Gibt es inzwischen Neuigkeiten zur Ostertour am Samstag (07. April)?
Steht fest wann und wo es losgehen soll?
Bleibt es beim Start um 11:11 Uhr? Treffpunkt (Koordinaten angeben, damit eindeutig)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (2. April 2012)

Ja OSTERSAMSTAG, 11:11 Uhr ist Start.
Treffen: Parkplatz "Jägerhaus"
Länge: Wird vor Ort und Kondition entschieden.
Scout: Der aus der BIKE Werbung bekannte Jochen Hansch.

Anschließend können wir noch im Jägerhaus einkehren....

Schön zum Start der Saison viele bekannte Gesichter wieder zu sehen.


----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schön zum Start der Saison viele bekannte Gesichter wieder zu sehen.



Wer fährt da nun mit? IBC intern habe ich nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Marc1111 (3. April 2012)

Dabei. Ich freu mich. Bis dann.


----------



## stefan aus s (5. April 2012)

Hallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage, ist die Osterrunde eine CC Runde oder kann man da auch mit nem Enduro mithalten, falls ja würde ich mich gerne anschließen, möchte die Trails ums Jägerhaus besser kennenlernen.


----------



## Ripgid (5. April 2012)

stefan aus s schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage, ist die Osterrunde eine CC Runde oder kann man da auch mit nem Enduro mithalten, falls ja würde ich mich gerne anschließen, möchte die Trails ums Jägerhaus besser kennenlernen.



ich befürchte, dass die Mehrheit auf CC-Rädern unterwegs ist. Werde aber auch mit meinem Enduro dort aufschlagen; wäre schön wenn du auch vorbeikommst, dann muss ich mich nicht alleine mit denen rumärgern


----------



## waldhase (5. April 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ich befürchte, dass die Mehrheit auf CC-Rädern unterwegs ist. Werde aber auch mit meinem Enduro dort aufschlagen; wäre schön wenn du auch vorbeikommst, dann muss ich mich nicht alleine mit denen rumärgern



Bis 170mm ist alles erlaubt.


----------



## Ripgid (5. April 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bis 170mm ist alles erlaubt.


na dann ist doch alles gebongt! 
Im Umkehrschluss möchte ich dann aber auch feine Trails für derartigen Federweg sehen


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bis 170mm ist alles erlaubt.



Gut, dass war deutlich. Weiss man doch, dass das Torque 180 mm hat!  Dann eben nicht.


----------



## stefan aus s (6. April 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ich befürchte, dass die Mehrheit auf CC-Rädern unterwegs ist. Werde aber auch mit meinem Enduro dort aufschlagen; wäre schön wenn du auch vorbeikommst, dann muss ich mich nicht alleine mit denen rumärgern



Na klar, werden bestimmt viel spass haben alle zusammen, wenn man als Haufen startet ist das ja alles ganz locker, um 1100 am Jägerhaus ist richtig oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (6. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Gut, dass war deutlich. Weiss man doch, dass das Torque 180 mm hat!  Dann eben nicht.



Vielleicht kannst du ja mit einem Kabelband den Federweg begrenzen oder den Sag erhöhen 
Außerdem, warum weiß jeder dass das Torque 180mm hat? 
Lass dir eine andere Ausrede einfallen


----------



## waldhase (6. April 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> na dann ist doch alles gebongt!
> Im Umkehrschluss möchte ich dann aber auch feine Trails für derartigen Federweg sehen



Bitte nur Forderung mit dem Angebot auf Gegenleistungen stellen


----------



## Marc1111 (6. April 2012)

Bin im Wald.


----------



## Ripgid (6. April 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bitte nur Forderung mit dem Angebot auf Gegenleistungen stellen



ich plane' die tour ja nicht... 

@Marcus
sei kein frosch.. ich glaube die 170 waren eher auf das Fanes bezogen..


----------



## hoyma (6. April 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja OSTERSAMSTAG, 11:11 Uhr ist Start.
> Treffen: Parkplatz "Jägerhaus"
> Länge: Wird vor Ort und Kondition entschieden.
> Scout: Der aus der BIKE Werbung bekannte Jochen Hansch.
> ...



Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und hoffentlich ordentliches Wetter. Muss leider arbeiten


----------



## stefan aus s (6. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Gut, dass war deutlich. Weiss man doch, dass das Torque 180 mm hat!  Dann eben nicht.



Da war doch der dahinter, die idee mit dem sack erhöhen hatte ich auch, oder grillst heuteabend nochmal richtig einen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (6. April 2012)

Wo genau ist morgen Treffpunkt? Jägerhaus bei welcher Ortschaft??

Edit: Ist es das Jägerhaus am Hainberg?


----------



## rODAHn (6. April 2012)

Hey Jesco,

Wollen wir nicht doch mit dem Auto hin?
Hin- und Rückreise sind schon über 70km !
...zuzüglich der Tour!


----------



## JesKacz (6. April 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey Jesco,
> 
> Wollen wir nicht doch mit dem Auto hin?
> Hin- und Rückreise sind schon über 70km !
> ...zuzüglich der Tour!


 
Lass mich kurz überlegen...... nein! 

Wir sehen uns dort... bis morgen!


----------



## rODAHn (6. April 2012)

...ok, dann darf ich mir die Blöße auch nicht geben 
Wann willst du los?

...fahren wir Straße?


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2012)

stefan aus s schrieb:


> Da war doch der dahinter,


Bei mir doch auch... ein Transparenter .

Außerdem hätte mich das doch nicht von einer Teilnahme abhalten können. Bin aber leider raus, da das Oster-Familien-Programm kurzfristig geändert wurde .
Wer aber morgen noch nicht genug hat oder nicht kann, dem kann ich nur die Tour am Ostermontag in SZ empfehlen

_OSTER-Tour unter dem Motto "THE ART OF FREERIDE"_
 
 Euch aber morgen viel Spaß und Grüße in die Runde


----------



## JesKacz (6. April 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ...ok, dann darf ich mir die Blöße auch nicht geben
> Wann willst du los?
> 
> ...fahren wir Straße?


 
Ich wollte so gegen 09.30h los über Groß Düngen - Bünte - Weinberg - Bockenem - Volkersheim... also Straße... geht wie von alleine.

Wollen wir uns um 09.20h bei mir treffen?


----------



## rODAHn (6. April 2012)

geht klar!
...bei Regen bin ich aber raus 


Man könnte auch über Derneburg, Holle, Silium und von Norden zum Jägerhaus!?


----------



## JesKacz (6. April 2012)

Ja, das geht auch...


----------



## waldhase (7. April 2012)

April, April der macht was er will, Sonne, Schnee und Hagel was will man mehr
Es war wieder einmal eine schöne Tour mit tollen Trails - vielen Dank Jochen für die Führung.
Die Badewanne danach war klasse)
Schöne Ostern.


----------



## Marc1111 (7. April 2012)

War wie immer eine Super Tour. Danke an Jochen.

@ all Frohe Ostern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (7. April 2012)

Ein paar Impressionen von heute in den Klippen


----------



## stefan aus s (8. April 2012)

War eine geniale Tour, danke nochmal dem Guide, schöne Ostern.


----------



## oxysept (8. April 2012)

Danke neben der schönen Tour auch für das gute und schnelle Geleit zurück nach Derneburg; den Zug habe ich noch erwischt .


----------



## Marc1111 (8. April 2012)

Und das Wetter


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2012)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Und das Wetter



War nichts für Saunauntensitzer.
Es war nicht einfach so ein interessantes Wetter zu organisieren.

Bitte Fotos per Mail schicken - Danke.


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Danke neben der schönen Tour auch für das gute und schnelle Geleit zurück nach Derneburg; den Zug habe ich noch erwischt .



Bitte Fotos per Mail - Danke.


----------



## JesKacz (8. April 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bitte Fotos per Mail - Danke.


 

Ebenso..


----------



## Bogeyman (8. April 2012)

Sieht ja spannend aus.. welche Klippen sind den das? bzw. habt ihr ein Aufzeichnung von der Tour?
Würde mir das auch irgendwann gerne nochmal angucken 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Marc1111 (8. April 2012)

@ Waldhase, Bilder sind unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (9. April 2012)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ebenso..



Schick mir mal eine Mail per pn


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. April 2012)

So Streckenbericht zu Bad Harzburg 
0-2 km 100 hm auf alter Teer dann Forststraße 
-2,5 / 20  Forststraße Erholung
-3,5/100  Trail            hart, sehr Hart wie Mass Trail von unten bis GK
-4,3/  80  Forststraße
-5,1/ 30   Trail            selektiv 
-6,3/ 40   Forststraße

ab dann ist harmlos highspeed Forststraße abwärts + 1x 100 hm rauf, bis auf einen selektiven Trail  bergab
habe da beim 2. mal den RoRo getötet, perfekten Schnitt durch den Mantel


----------



## waldhase (17. April 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> So Streckenbericht zu Bad Harzburg
> habe da beim 2. mal den RoRo getötet, perfekten Schnitt durch den Mantel



Versuch doch die:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a63895/x-king-racesport-29-x-22-faltreifen.html

Gibt es natürlich auch für Milchfahrer


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. April 2012)

Salve!

THX

Wenn jetzt noch das Material ran kommt...

LG, GKR


----------



## waldhase (17. April 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> THX
> 
> ...



29 noch nicht da?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. April 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> 29 noch nicht da?



trifft auch auf die Contis zu, entweder papierdünner Mantel sodas die Milch durchsprudelt wie ne amoklaufende Waschmaschine; GKR konnte mit den Fontänen beim Testaufbau den Rasen baden, und/oder billich Gummi
die RoRo sind nicht schlecht jetzt mit Maxxis CM und Ikon läufts noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (18. April 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> So Streckenbericht zu Bad Harzburg
> 0-2 km 100 hm auf alter Teer dann Forststraße
> -2,5 / 20 Forststraße Erholung
> -3,5/100 Trail hart, sehr Hart wie Mass Trail von unten bis GK
> ...


 
Uiuiui, hört sich nach Spaß an...

Freitag gegen Mittag fahre ich auch mal vorbei, bist Du noch einmal dabei?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. April 2012)

Freitag oder Samstag so ab 14.00 klärt sich erst Freitag
tel hab ich ja


----------



## JesKacz (18. April 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Freitag oder Samstag so ab 14.00 klärt sich erst Freitag
> tel hab ich ja


 
Aaaales klar. Bei mir geht nur Freitag. Samstag muss ich in den Zoo die Löwen füttern. Ich habe auch schon mit hiesigen Bikern Kontakt aufgenommen, die würden nach aktuellem Stand ein wenig scouten.

Wie gesagt, "tel haste ja"  bis denne


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. April 2012)

Genieser für Grappa gesucht.
müßte für ein verlängertes WE mal sein


----------



## JesKacz (19. April 2012)

Wow, was für Trails! Du mit Deinem 29er (musst ja eh nichts mehr machen, fährt ja von alleine) würdest den Jungs mit ihren 1500mm Federweg mal ordentlich um die Ohren bügeln, da bin ich mir sicher. Snake-,Dog- und Pigbite sowie Frischmilchverlust inbgriffen bei dem Geläuft.


----------



## rODAHn (19. April 2012)

Zum Teufel mit meiner Höhenangst! 
...da muss ich hin!


----------



## JesKacz (21. April 2012)

Alter Schwede!  Nochmal THX for scouting! Und immer merken: "beim Elefanten rechts..."


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2012)

Tolle Leistungen in in Bad Harzburg.
Die Strecke hatte es ja wirklich in sich. Trotz einiger Platten und einem Sturz sind die Ergebnisse klasse:
Pfädchen mit Platz 6 und Günther Platz 15, Hut ab (ü50).
Und JesKacz hat mit Platz 66 auch eine tolle Zeit hingelegt (ohne Platten sicher noch weiter vorne).


----------



## JesKacz (2. Mai 2012)

@Waldhase danke auch  fürs anfeuern! Bitter, ich hätte den 55. in meiner AK gehabt. Die ca. 10 Mann strake Gruppe, die ich am letzten Anstieg abgehängt habe hat mich milde lächelnd beim Schlauch wechseln wieder überholt...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Mai 2012)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Waldhase danke auch  fürs anfeuern!



Ja genau: THX



JesKacz schrieb:


> Bitter, ich hätte den 55. in meiner AK gehabt. Die ca. 10 Mann strake Gruppe, die ich am letzten Anstieg abgehängt habe hat mich milde lächelnd beim Schlauch wechseln wieder überholt...



Richtig: Uns pfädchen hat es richtig gemacht: Schlauchlos mit guter Reifen-Performance (Maxxis)...

...nur so kommt man in Bad Harzburg rechtzeitig ins Ziel

LG, GKR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ja genau: THX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trotz Sturz, dafür aber mit großen Rädern


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Mai 2012)

da schmeiß ich mich extra in der letzten Runde vor den Stand mit den Bioenergetischenmultipowersiegergels
und was gibts ... ein freundliches "weiterso"  alles, aber auch wirklich alles muss man selbermachen. 

ps danke für die Blümchen


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2012)

Gummistiefel geputzt?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Mai 2012)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Waldhase danke auch  fürs anfeuern! Bitter, ich hätte den 55. in meiner AK gehabt. Die ca. 10 Mann strake Gruppe, die ich am letzten Anstieg abgehängt habe hat mich milde lächelnd beim Schlauch wechseln wieder überholt...








vielleicht demnächst italienischen Milch-Caffee einfüllen?


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2012)

Wer ist am WE in Altenau dabei?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Mai 2012)

Salve! 

Na Du doch

Ich weiss noch nicht...
...hat jemand das Profil für Altenau? 

LG, GKR


----------



## JesKacz (15. Mai 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wer ist am WE in Altenau dabei?


 
Dabei


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...hat jemand das Profil für Altenau?
> 
> LG, GKR







..wenn das Wetter so bleibt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. Mai 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Na Du doch
> 
> ...



vielleich am Sa CC Hetzrunde und dann noch am Achtermann rumspielen,
für den MA reicht ein ATB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (28. Juli 2012)

Erster Liteville Test )


----------



## waldhase (10. September 2012)

117 Anmeldungen in allen Herren Hobbyrennen in Badse nächstes WE bis jetzt. Wer ist denn alles dabei?


----------



## JesKacz (10. September 2012)

Dabei! Du auch?


----------



## waldhase (10. September 2012)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Dabei! Du auch?





Ja, kuckstdu hier:
http://services.datasport.com/2012/mtb/bl/badsalz/


----------



## waldhase (10. Oktober 2012)

Herbsttour am Burgen und Schlösser vorbeit. 
Nettlinger Schloß - Burg Lichtenberg - Schloß Oelber - Derneburg.
Zum Blick auf die Marienburg hat es leider nicht mehr gereicht.


----------

